# Need help with pokemon glazed game crashed !!!



## Đinh Khoa (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey guys,i was playing pokemon glazed and the game was suddenly crashed when i entered the elevator on trainer isle,no cheat was used,the audio works fine,but no buttons works and the game keeps freezing unless i reset it. I even didn't save the game so i really need to fix this,i have uploaded the picture of this problem. Thanks for your time.


----------

